# Logitech Sofware for Mac?



## Kesava (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a Logitech MX518 and the drivers are not supported on OS X. That means that i cant really set up the mouse to work as I like as far as DPI and the buttons are concerned.

What software can I use to get this working?
I have tried Steermouse and USB Overdrive.
Steermouse worked alright, but they are both shareware.
Is there anything free for OS X 10.5.2 that would allow me to do this?

Theres a Logitech Control Centre for Mac but that doesnt work with this mouse.

So does anyone know of any free software that would allow me to set up this mouse properly?

Also, while I'm at it, does anyone know what the average battery life is for one of the 17" macbook pro's?

Thankyou 

Sorry about the "sofware" typo in the title. Would a mod be able to fix that? thankyou haha


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Logitech Control Center should do what you need to do: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/494/3129&cl=us,en

Edit: I don't know if it supports the MX518 though, I don't have an MX518 to test with.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah as i said in my original post. i tried that and it didnt work. thanks tho


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, sorry, I didn't see that you had already tried it.


----------



## mudogramx (Sep 25, 2008)

Try USB Overdrive.  http://www.senlick.com/html/01.01.html


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2008)

If you want custom DPI's I don't think you can on OS X unless theres a third party program... but I know my G7 has like 600, 800 then 2000 default or so, I don't remember.

I've not yet seen any logitech software for the MX/G series or the G15 LCD.

They all work happily with the generic USB drivers atleast, though.


----------

